# Submarine Vostok Military Watch



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

What do people think of this watch in general, ie is it an OK model? no major issues with them?

item number 120686424905

James


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> What do people think of this watch in general, ie is it an OK model? no major issues with them?
> 
> item number 120686424905
> 
> James


It is a komandirskie 200m diver, the Russian model I believe there are stainless steel,

nothing wrong with it  not the best looker IMHO , the leather strap are not the best, bracelets are OK not brilliant but better than the leather  he has one at the same price with markers on the bezel, a better option i think :thumbsup:

USSR models pre 1991 were plated chrome cased, as opposed to the Amphibian were full stainless

hope this helps

Martin


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

ahh ok thanks for the info, The strap would be getting changed anyway so thats not so much of an issue. Also i quite like the look of it with the black and gold face, would there be a benefit for finding a pre 1991 one or is it just personal tastes?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What about this one same price? 120700784119

Its probably better buying new to start with, you may have more issues & expense finding a USSR model


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I looked at that one but im not sure im as keen on the bezel and then again ive been looking at a neptune also with a more decorated bezel.

Theres just so much choice, i know one thing i do love Russian watches


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> I looked at that one but im not sure im as keen on the bezel and then again ive been looking at a neptune also with a more decorated bezel.
> 
> Theres just so much choice, i know one thing i do love Russian watches


You have to wear it so buy what YOU like  Vostoks are great watches & the seller is A1

good luck & post some pictures when you get it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah the seller was recommended, ive just found this which i have taken a liking too

120829191421


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Personally, I quite like the design, however I think these new(ish) design Komandirskie are actually only 3 bar water resistance - 30 meters. The first link model reference is 211296.

James - Vostok primarily offer two ranges that are most common. The Amphibia - an all steel case, rated 200m water resistance, and the Komandirskie - traditionally plated brass case and rated at 50m. In both, the bezel is also brass plated and in the current made in Russia models (as opposed to earlier Soviet examples) powered by the 2416B automatic movement.

I'd suggest visiting the Meranom site, and comparing the main differences under 'Amphibian Classic' and 'Komandirskie Classic'. You'll get a good idea of the range available under these headings.

For what it's worth, Meranom are entirely legit - but as has already been raised elsewhere Victor (ebay Zenitar) is dependable and very easy to communicate with. My Amphibia - model 420331 - took 9 days for delivery from Moscow.

All the best.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mirokujames said:


> Yeah the seller was recommended, ive just found this which i have taken a liking too
> 
> 120829191421


Seller's name is Roman, by all accounts reputable.

Branching away from Vostok already! You have the bug.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats great thanks for the heads up and detailed and informative post.

The water resistance isnt a huge issue for me i dont dive and never shower or swim in watches anyway.

Thanks guys


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

howie77 said:


> Mirokujames said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the seller was recommended, ive just found this which i have taken a liking too
> ...


i really have, ive got dad on watch watch tonight. Im off to the cinema, ill let you know if any become winners


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Personally, I quite like the design, however I think these new(ish) design Komandirskie are actually only 3 bar water resistance - 30 meters. The first link model reference is 211296.
> 
> James - Vostok primarily offer two ranges that are most common. The Amphibia - an all steel case, rated 200m water resistance, and the Komandirskie - traditionally plated brass case and rated at 50m. In both, the bezel is also brass plated and in the current made in Russia models (as opposed to earlier Soviet examples) powered by the 2416B automatic movement.
> 
> ...


Whats the story with this model please??  Russian 2614 auto


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Owning the above Komandirskie Dialed Amphphibian through me there 

If you can afford it buy the Amphibian a lot better watch for little money difference IMHO of course









Cheers martin

Sorry for any confusion & cheers to howie77

martin


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

hi Martin,

A test! You know more than me, but here's what I can see.

Komandirskie hour and minute hand / Amphibia second hand.

Amphibia case.

Komandirskie dial. Dial is interesting in itself, absence of Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ suggests a production period around the break up of the Soviet union?

I love the use double headed eagle coat of arms, a nod to Ivan III!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

There's a similar current production to this, again an Amphibia but with Komandirskie hour hand and also second hand. Not so keen on the submarine though, would have looked better with just the crest. Yours is better, I feel, Martin!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

howie77 said:


> hi Martin,
> 
> A test! You know more than me, but here's what I can see.
> 
> ...


Me too







& I agree to your suggested production period there were a few oddballs around that time 



howie77 said:


> There's a similar current production to this, again an Amphibia but with Komandirskie hour hand and also second hand. Not so keen on the submarine though, would have looked better with just the crest. Yours is better, I feel, Martin!


I also prefer mine, the sub defo lets it down,

& thanks for the reply 

cheers martin


----------

